# Want to make /tmp non executable but X crashes

## dman777

Using  noexec in fstab, I Want to make /tmp non executable but X crashes when I do. I see in /tmp/.X11-unix/XO is a socket file. Does this file need to be executable? Is this why X crashes when I set /tmp to noexec? If so, anyway around this so I can mark /tmp noexec and still run X?

----------

## Hu

I have /tmp as noexec and have no problems running X.  What error message(s) does X print to explain why it crashes?

----------

## gentoo_ram

I have my /tmp marked as nosuid,nodev,noatime.

----------

## forrestfunk81

dman777: do you use nvidia-drivers-275? There is a nvidia bug giving segfaults when running a 32 bit opengl application with /tmp mounted noexec.

----------

